# a bluer blue and more blackness



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You are so cute! I love this look!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 22, 2006)

you are so pretty! what is the white shimmery shadow/liner you used underneath?


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 22, 2006)

if i could be anyone else, i would be you, youre SO pretty and have awesome MU skills!!! I absolutely loved the first look!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I love that last pic... goodness you are pretty!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 22, 2006)

you are gorgeous, and those colors look SO good on you! i love a bluer blue!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_if i could be anyone else, i would be you, youre SO pretty and have awesome MU skills!!! I absolutely loved the first look!!!_

 

awww thanks!!!!!


----------



## snickrs (Mar 22, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 22, 2006)

u are an eyeliner god i have never seen straighter lines hehehe


----------



## kris_chopard (Mar 22, 2006)

what did u use? its gorgeous. I love ur flawless skin.


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm lovin it! i like the bottom liner! this is something i would love to do! and your pics are nice all the time!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

I love how these three colors seem to be a trend for you but you manage to make them look different everytime!...always beautiful!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 22, 2006)

you look so gorgeous!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 22, 2006)

very cute girl


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 22, 2006)

This is gorgeous!  That blue really suits you and the liner is perfection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 22, 2006)

That looks fabulous!!  I love how funny you are, too!  You belong in show biz!


----------



## User34 (Mar 22, 2006)

So hot.. ! =)
I would like to know what you used to line the lower lash line.


----------



## Navessa (Mar 22, 2006)

wowzers!

do tell us what you used!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Totally Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

coolness... i just noticed i havent touched ne of my holiday pallets in ages... must go home and play!!!


----------



## stacey (Mar 22, 2006)

you are totally hot. i love all your looks. so creative!


----------



## MissMisah (Mar 23, 2006)

love it love it love it!!! you gotta tell us what you used!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

looking fab as usual! love it


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 23, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Fantastic Eyeliner!!!!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 25, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Naffy (Apr 12, 2006)

You've heard this a many number of times, but you're absolutely beautiful!

I'm envious, and then there's your make up skills. Amazing!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 12, 2006)

I love this!!!! What did you use??? By the way you have the prettiest brown eyes.


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 12, 2006)

your adorable! and the eyeliner is flawless....its so perfect i can never get mine that good!


----------



## Isis (Apr 12, 2006)

Very steamy with a splash of sassy! Your gorgeous as always


----------



## devin (Apr 12, 2006)

ooh i love this! you look so pretty!


----------



## mooracr03 (Apr 12, 2006)

very pretty! What did you use on your lips?


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 13, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 13, 2006)

I love how simple this looks yet it's so dramatic!


----------



## llucidity (Apr 13, 2006)

You look fab! I gotta try this out!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 13, 2006)

sexy!


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 13, 2006)

you're SO pretty!! i like this on you.


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome, beautiful, words can't describe...


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 13, 2006)

dude! you totally look like tyra banks in the first picture! hehe


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks beautiful! Your skin is so pretty!


----------

